# Einsteiger, welches LINUX ist das beste? 8.1 oder 9.0?



## Semjasa (9. Januar 2004)

EIn Bekannter hat mir Linux angeboten und ich will seit langem mal einsteigen, aber welches ist das Einsteigerfreundlichste und Beste?

mfg
Semjasa


----------



## Christian Fein (9. Januar 2004)

Es gibt kein Linux 8.1 oder 9.0

Die neuste Version von Linux ist 2.6.1 und die ist heute erst released worden.

Ich rate dir zu 2.4.25


----------



## Vitei (9. Januar 2004)

Hi

Es gibt kein Linux 8.1 oder 9.0^^

Wahrscheinlich meinst du Distribution SuSE Linux. 

Ich würde entweder die oder Mandrake Linux nehmen und zwar wenn es geht die neueste Version.

Gruß

ps: es gibt das beste Linux nicht, jeder schwört auf etwas anderes.


----------



## Helmut Klein (9. Januar 2004)

Das Beste Linux ist wohl Linux selbst, da es das einzigste ist. 

Als Anfänger wäre wohl von der Distribution her SuSE empfehlenswert (das wird es wohl auch sein, von dem dein Freund spricht).


----------



## Frumpy (17. Januar 2004)

da erkennt man gleich welcher Distrubitour auf dem Markt am präsentesten ist  

Wenn ein Anfänger Linux mit SUSE assoziiert.

SUSE ist sicherlich für anfänger am besten geeignet da Konfigurationen recht einfach per yast erledigt werden können.

Ich hab mit Debian angefangen und bin bis heute dabei geblieben.  

Nicht ganz so leicht dafür aber stabil  

MFG Frumpy


----------



## JohannesR (17. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Frumpy _
> *[...] Distrubitour [...]*



Was für eine Krankheit? 

Ich würde dir zu dem Kernel (=Linux) raten, welcher vorkompiliert bei deiner Distribution beiliegt. Als Anfänger will man sich einfach keinen eigenen Kernel kompilieren!


----------



## Semjasa (18. Januar 2004)

Also erstmal danke euche allen.

Habe jetzt das SUSE Linux 8.1.

Problem ist das ich keine ahnung habe was du gemeint hast mit Kernel selber schreiben kenne mich da nicht aus.

mfg
Semjasa


----------



## tuxracer (19. Januar 2004)

@semjasa

Also den Kernel selber schreiben würd sich hier im Board vermutlich auch keiner.

Aber wenn man den Kernel selbst übersetzt(compiliert), dann kann man spezifisch auf die Hardware, den Kernel anpassen, und somit  nur die hardware und Treiber in den Kernel integrieren die man auch wirklich braucht, und dadurch etwas mehr Performance rausholen.


----------



## JohannesR (19. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von tuxracer _
> *@semjasa
> 
> Also den Kernel selber schreiben würd sich hier im Board vermutlich auch keiner.
> *


Warum nicht, ist doch kein Problem?  




> _Original geschrieben von tuxracer _
> *Aber wenn man den Kernel selbst übersetzt(compiliert), dann kann man spezifisch auf die Hardware, den Kernel anpassen, und somit  nur die hardware und Treiber in den Kernel integrieren die man auch wirklich braucht, und dadurch etwas mehr Performance rausholen. *


Die Aussage stimmt nur teilweise. Wenn man sich damit nicht auskennt, kann man das System auch bösartig ausbremsen!


----------



## Biohazard (19. Januar 2004)

*blubb und andre leiden*

Hey Leute der jung wollte nur wissen welche Distribution er wählen sollte. 

Also mit deiner Wahl Suse 8.1 liegst du eigentlich auf dem richtigen Kurs.
Vieleicht solltest du dir von SUSE mal dat Update zur 9.0 saugen.

Wenn dir SUSE nicht gefällt, versuche am besten die Fränzösische variante nahmen Mandrake ich benutze die Version 9.1. Bei Mandrake gibt es ein YAST ähnliches Tool mit dem du fast alles konfigurieren kannst.

Versuch doch auch mal einen anderen Windowmanager KDE,Gnome etc.

bis dann Biohazard


----------



## JohannesR (19. Januar 2004)

**SCNR**



> _Original geschrieben von Biohazard _
> *Versuch doch auch mal einen anderen Windowmanager KDE,Gnome etc.*


Hey Biohazard der jung wollte nur wissen welche Distribution er wählen sollte. 
Du solltest dich daran gewöhnen, dass die Diskussionen hier (ab und zu) innerhalb eines Threads die Themen wechseln. Ist doch auch nicht weiter schlimm, das macht es doch erst interessant. Ausserdem vermitteln wir so wissen, und ersparen ihm die Scham, in #tutorials.de nach Linux 9.1 zu fragen...


----------



## Semjasa (19. Januar 2004)

@ Biohazzard eine Frage weil du gesagt hast Update auf Suse 9.0 saugen hab zwar bei SuSE.de mehrere Updates gefunden aber irgendwie will sich das nicht so ganz installieren lassen was tun?

mfg
Semjasa

ps: wie wahrscheinlich alle bemerkt haben dürften ich hab noch fast keine Ahnung von Linux


----------



## Neurodeamon (19. Januar 2004)

Achtung, nicht mehr lange aktuell:

Zeitschrift -> LINUX-USER (DVD-Edition) hat 9 Linuxe auf einer DoppelDVD  

SUSE 9 Pro, Debian Woody (3.0) und Debian Sarge (3.1), Mandrake, UND UND UND.

Für 10 Euro alle wichtigen Distributions.


Nein, ich arbeite nicht für die Zeitschrift.


----------



## Vitei (19. Januar 2004)

@Neurodeamon

Ich habe diese DVD und da ist nur Debian Woody, Sarge und Knoppix drauf. Kein SuSE und der gleichen.

Das wäre auch bisschen zu viel für eine Doppel-DVD

Gruß


----------



## JohannesR (19. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Vitei _
> *Ich habe diese DVD und da ist nur Debian Woody, Sarge und Knoppix drauf. Kein SuSE und der gleichen.*


Sprich, drei mal Debian! 
Aber ich muss sagen, dass ich daran kein Intresse habe. Wenn ich Debian installiere brauche ich nur CD#1, den rest lade ich mir aus dem Internet.
Ausserdem hab ich kein DVD-Laufwerk!


----------



## Neurodeamon (20. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Vitei _
> *@Neurodeamon
> Ich habe diese DVD und da ist nur Debian Woody, Sarge und Knoppix drauf. Kein SuSE und der gleichen.
> 
> Das wäre auch bisschen zu viel für eine Doppel-DVD*




Uiuiui 
Das habe ich auch gerade gemerkt, hehe. Hatte ich mir frisch gekauft und noch nicht gelesen!
Es geht im Test-Bericht um Suse und Co.
Ich habe mich auch gewundert während ich das schrieb, ob die vielleicht nur eine abgespeckte Suse version drauf gemacht haben, weil mit dem Platz wäre es echt knapp gewesen. Suse ist ja selbst eine DVD und Debian Woody und Sarge nehmen alleine mehr als ja eine Seite der DVD ein. *peinlich* :-(


----------



## Snort (18. Februar 2004)

Hi,

Also für den anfang wenn du dir etwas zeit nehmen möchtest und dich
wirklich ransetzen willst um linux einigermasen bedienen zu können,
empfehle ich dir einfach mal  *Gentoo*

Gentoo ist in meinen augen eine der besten  Distributionen,
Schlank, stabiel, stabiel und man lernt wirklich wie man mit Linux umgehen muss... und egal was du nimmst nimm kein KDE!

wen grafik oberfläche dann icewm oder blackbox  *ggg*

MFG


----------



## Christian Fein (18. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Snort _
> *... und egal was du nimmst nimm kein KDE!
> *



Na dann bin ich auf den Grund gespannt!


----------



## Tim C. (18. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Snort _
> *wen grafik oberfläche dann icewm oder blackbox  *ggg**



Was spricht gegen Gnome ?


----------



## Thorsten Ball (18. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Tim Comanns _
> *Was spricht gegen Gnome ? *



Wahrscheinlich weil das "zu beliebt" ist, und somit nicht so leet  
Aber wenn ich sog. leightweight-windowmanagers empfehlen kann, dann die folgenden:

Openbox, Kahakai, Fluxbox, PekWM. MIt diesen 4 hab ich relativ gute Erfahrung gemacht.
Insofern man dazu noch den Rox-Filer benutzt.


----------



## Chino (18. Februar 2004)

Ich wollte mich demnächst auch mal an die Materie ranwagen 
Da ich bis jetzt eigentlich keine Ahnung davon hab, weiß ich jetzt natürlich auch nicht, welche Distribution ich nehmen soll. Hab schonmal ein wenig bei google gestöbert, und da haben es mir zwei angetan: Debian und Mandrake. Einsatzgebiet sollte ein kleiner lokaler File-/Webserver (der derzeit noch unter Win XP läuft) werden. Aber NUR als Server wollt ich den auch nich unbedingt einsetzen.

So jetzt meine Frage: Welche von den beiden sollte ich nehmen? Und warum? Oder tut sich bei den beiden kein großer Unterschied auf und es ist eigentlich wurscht, welche ich nehme?

Danke schonmal für Antworten


----------



## JohannesR (18. Februar 2004)

Nimm Debian, nicht so schwer wie sein ruf, dafür das geniale DPKG-Paketmanagement. Sehr stabil, ausgereift, fast jede Software ist im DPKG-Archiv zu finden.


----------



## Chino (18. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Johannes Röttger _
> *Nimm Debian, nicht so schwer wie sein ruf, dafür das geniale DPKG-Paketmanagement. Sehr stabil, ausgereift, fast jede Software ist im DPKG-Archiv zu finden. *


 *lol* Hab jetzt gerad in nem älteren Beitrag von HolyFly gelesen, dass Debian doch schon eher "Hardcore Linux" sei, was mich dann doch ein wenig abgeschreckt hat, gerad für den Einstieg. Hatte mich eigentlich schon für Mandrake entschieden, und jetzt kommst Du wieder an  Na ja, mal sehn, ich versuchs dann wohl doch mal mit Debian.


----------



## JohannesR (18. Februar 2004)

Nö, das halte ich bis heute für ein schlechtes Gerücht! Wenn man nicht absolut lernresisdent ist kann man Debian auch als Anfänger wirklich gut nutzen. Der entscheidene Vorteil dabei ist wohl, dass man nicht in Windowsmanier übergangen wird, sondern viele (alle) Details selber bestimmen darf. So lernt man den *wirklichen* Umgang mit Linux kennen.
Ausserdem ist es halt wirklich komfortabel, Software mit einem Befehl zu (de)?installieren!


----------



## Neurodeamon (19. Februar 2004)

*Lernresistent* - das MUSS ich mir merken, der is gut   



> Ausserdem ist es halt wirklich komfortabel, Software mit einem Befehl zu (de)?installieren!



Das kann man so oder so sehen:

apt ist mächtig, vor allem durch die Meldung bei Abhängigkeiten zu anderen nicht installierten Paketen oder die Verweigerung bei Kollisionen mit bereits installierten Paketen.

Andererseits kann gerade apt einem Anfänger schlaflose Nächte bereiten, wenn es sich partout weigert ein bestimmtes Paket zu installieren.


----------



## tuxracer (19. Februar 2004)

@Chino


es ist schon so DEBIAN ist etwas schwieriger wie ne Mandrake oder auch SuSE, aber nicht wirklich viel, und schliesslich und endlich ist es unter DEBIAN vielfach nachher beim installieren zusätzlicher Programme aus anderen Quellen einfacher, diese zum laufen zu bewegen, weil die SuSE sich nen sch.... um den FHS ( File Hirearchy Standart kümmert, und somit immer wieder Probleme mit Konfigurationsdateien auftauchen, wenn man versucht irgend ne conf Datei von Hand zu editieren und sie von SuSE einfach so ignoriert wird, weil die noch Ihre eigenen (mit Yast zu bearbeitenden verwendet.)


@ all die noch wissen wollen, welche Distri sie nehmen sollen.


Macht es so wie ich

Zieht euch so ziemlich von allen bekannteren Distris (DEBIAN, RedHat, Mandrake, Gentoo, vielleicht auch nochein zwei unbekanntere, und dann beginnt mal mit installieren testen, und vor allem rumkonfigurieren, Programme zum laufen bringen, welche nicht auf anhieb funktionieren, und der lerneffekt ist garantiert.

Dann ist es bald keine Frage mehr welche Distri soll ich nehmen, sondern der eigene Gusto, welche Distri Ihr schliesslich benutzen werdet.

Ich hab meine vorerst gefunden, den Jackpot geknackt hat DEBIAN.


----------



## Chino (19. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Johannes Röttger _
> *So lernt man den *wirklichen* Umgang mit Linux kennen.*


 Ok, das stimmt natürlich.



> _Original geschrieben von Johannes Röttger _
> *Ausserdem ist es halt wirklich komfortabel, Software mit einem Befehl zu (de)?installieren! *


Das ist auch ein schöner Aspekt, ich glaub, Du hast mich doch überzeugt, dann versuch ich es halt mit Debian. 



> _Original geschrieben von tuxracer_
> *es ist schon so DEBIAN ist etwas schwieriger wie ne Mandrake oder auch SuSE, aber nicht wirklich viel, und schliesslich und endlich ist es unter DEBIAN vielfach nachher beim installieren zusätzlicher Programme aus anderen Quellen einfacher, diese zum laufen zu bewegen, weil die SuSE sich nen sch.... um den FHS ( File Hirearchy Standart kümmert, und somit immer wieder Probleme mit Konfigurationsdateien auftauchen, wenn man versucht irgend ne conf Datei von Hand zu editieren und sie von SuSE einfach so ignoriert wird, weil die noch Ihre eigenen (mit Yast zu bearbeitenden verwendet.)*


Na ja, Suse hatte ich eigentlich nie in Betracht gezogen, weil ich schon schnell in Erfahrung gebracht hab, dass die so mehr oder weniger ihr eigenes Ding durgezogen haben


----------



## JohannesR (19. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Chino _
> *Das ist auch ein schöner Aspekt, ich glaub, Du hast mich doch überzeugt, dann versuch ich es halt mit Debian. *



Dann kann ich mir wohl eine weitere Kerbe in meine Debian-CD ritzen!


----------



## Chino (19. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Johannes Röttger _
> *Dann kann ich mir wohl eine weitere Kerbe in meine Debian-CD ritzen!  *



Hehe )

Aber jetzt stellt sich mir die andere Frage: Wie fang ich am besten an? Also klar, Distribution saugen, ist schon passiert  Aber dann? Auf dem Rechner, wo Linux drauf soll, ist bereits WinXP (was ich erstmal gern parallel laufen lassen will) installiert, eine zweite Partition für die Daten ist ebenfalls vorhanden. Was sollte ich denn jetzt alles für Linux reservieren? Klar, eine Partition für Linux ist ja logisch . Wie groß sollte die Swap-Partition sein? Wenn ich nach der Faustregel gehe (2 x pysikalischer Speicher) dann wär ich bei 1GB für die Swap. Und was ist mit /boot ? Einfach C: etwas verkleinern? Und dann Debian installieren? Hab jetzt schon im Forum was gestöbert und bei google, aber da find ich irgendwie nix passendes.


----------



## JohannesR (19. Februar 2004)

So wäre es, IMHO, nicht schlecht:

```
[ /boot (15 - 20 MB) | C: (X MB) | swap (1 GB) | / (4+ GB) ]
```

Zur Swap-Frage hat Google das hier gesagt. 
Man kann natürlich noch weiter Partitionieren, wenn du viel Platz überhast könntest du z.B. eine /home-Partition einrichten, mit X GB platz. Dort liegen deine ganzen persönlichen Daten (Eigene Dateien), die größe musst also du bestimmen!


----------



## Chino (19. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Johannes Röttger _
> *So wäre es, IMHO, nicht schlecht:
> *
> 
> ...


Super, Danke  Das hilft mir schon mal was weiter 



> _Original geschrieben von Johannes Röttger _
> *Man kann natürlich noch weiter Partitionieren, wenn du viel Platz überhast könntest du z.B. eine /home-Partition einrichten, mit X GB platz. Dort liegen deine ganzen persönlichen Daten (Eigene Dateien), die größe musst also du bestimmen!  *


 Joa, die Platte is ingesamt 80 GB groß, wollte eh mal was aufräumen, da wird bestimmt wieder was Platz frei. Empfiehlt es sich auch direkt eine Partition für Apache und PHP/MySQL anzulegen oder kann der ganze Kram auf die /home-Partition?


----------



## Christian Fein (19. Februar 2004)

Alternative, meiner meinung besser geeignet:

/ 600 MB
swap ram * 2 max 512
/var 300 MB
/usr 15 GB 
/home rest


----------



## Chino (19. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Christian Fein _
> *Alternative, meiner meinung besser geeignet:*


Hm, und warum? Wäre schön wenn Du mir erklären könntest was das für Vorteile bringen würde. Danke 



> _Original geschrieben von Christian Fein _
> */ 600 MB
> swap ram * 2 max 512
> /var 300 MB
> ...



Also obwohl ich 512MB Ram hab, die Swap-Partition nur 512MB groß? Und was kommt dann auf die / bzw. auf die /var ?


----------



## JohannesR (19. Februar 2004)

Apache, MySQL, PHP und Co werden von DPKG in /usr/bin installiert, die Datenbanken von MySQL z.B. liegen in /var/lib/mysql/.
Wenn du eh aufräumen willst, schmeiss Windows weg!


----------



## Neurodeamon (20. Februar 2004)

So, mal wieder etwas klugschei**en: 



> [ /boot (15 - 20 MB) | C: (X MB) | swap (1 GB) | / (4+ GB) ]



Na, das "C:" soll mir bei Linux mal wer zeigen 




> Also obwohl ich 512MB Ram hab, die Swap-Partition nur 512MB groß? Und was kommt dann auf die / bzw. auf die /var ?


Ja, eine größere swap dürfte Geschwindigkeitsnachteile nach sich ziehen.

/ ist die Rootpartition. Da befindet sich das Betriebsystem drauf.
So als würdest Du Windows alleine auf C: laufen lassen und alle Programme auf D: installieren ... ganz salopp ausgedrückt 
/var ist üblicherweise für das Paketmanagement und sonstige Datenbanken zuständig (sowie für logs).

Das sind aber keine Pflichtangaben. Du kannst es natürlich auch anders einrichten. Z. B. alles auf / knallen und eine 3 GB /swp einrichten. Aber das wäre nicht sehr klug


----------



## Chino (20. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Neurodeamon _
> *Ja, eine größere swap dürfte Geschwindigkeitsnachteile nach sich ziehen.*


Ok, dann ist die Frage nach der Swap-Partition schon mal geklärt, danke 



> _Original geschrieben von Neurodeamon _
> *Das sind aber keine Pflichtangaben. Du kannst es natürlich auch anders einrichten. Z. B. alles auf / knallen und eine 3 GB /swp einrichten. Aber das wäre nicht sehr klug  *


Hehe, und genau deswegen werd ich mich erstmal an eure Vorschläge halten.


----------



## Christian Fein (20. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Chino _
> *Hm, und warum? Wäre schön wenn Du mir erklären könntest was das für Vorteile bringen würde. Danke
> 
> 
> ...



Ja denn gerade weil du schon 512 MB Ram hast wird nicht soviel geswapped.
Ein swap über 512 ist sinnlos.

In / kommt letztendlich boot, etc und tmp und root ... 
Hat den vorteil /boot und /root und /etc auf einer Partion zu haben. 
Da z.b meine /etc Changelogs in /root halte und auch Kernelpatches wie LIDS
in root bereithalte 

/var in eine eigene Partion ist sehr wichtig. Denn dort werden all jene Files
gelagert die unbestimmt angelegt werden.
Also logfiles emails usw.
Wenn / ausversehen mal Voll ist und keine Emails und Logfiles gespeichert 
werden können dann ist das tragisch.

Wenn der Rechner gehackt wird und jemand dicke Files unter /usr lagert und damit gleichzeitig /var voll wird kann mann Problemen schwer auf die Schliche kommen.

Zudem lässt sich dadurch /var mit Reiserfs belegen. ReiserFs is dafür bekannt, besonders schnell bei kleinen Dateien zu sein. So kann mann sein System mit ext3 und
var mit Reiserfs aufsetzen.
Zudem sollte /var ziemlich früh kommen. Da der Zugriff auf tieferliegende Sektoren schneller ist.


----------



## JohannesR (20. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Neurodeamon _
> *Na, das "C:" soll mir bei Linux mal wer zeigen *


Ich will auch klugscheissen: Das ist seine (noch) vorhandene C-Partition!  Lies mal Chinos Post weiter oben, da steht das drin! 

_Edit: Karneval ist eine krankheit!_


----------



## Chino (20. Februar 2004)

> _Johannes Röttger_
> *Wenn du eh aufräumen willst, schmeiss Windows weg!*


Immer mit der Ruhe. Ich setz erstmal Debian auf, und spiel damit was rum. Irgendwann schmeiß ich Windows dann schon runter, keine Sorge  Aber ich will in Zukunft eh Linux und Windows parallel (auf verschiedenen Rechnern) nutzen. Ganz auf Windows verzichten kann und will ich nicht 



> _Original geschrieben von Christian Fein _
> *Ja denn gerade weil du schon 512 MB Ram hast wird nicht soviel geswapped.
> Ein swap über 512 ist sinnlos.*


Ok, klingt logisch 



> _Original geschrieben von Christian Fein _
> *In / kommt letztendlich boot, etc und tmp und root ...
> Hat den vorteil /boot und /root und /etc auf einer Partion zu haben.
> (...)
> ...


Super, Danke! Dann werd ich mich am Wochenende mal an die Installation setzen. Wie gut, Karneval hat also doch seinen Nutzen


----------



## Semjasa (20. Februar 2004)

Ich werde jetzt erstmal Debian und Suse versuchen aber mein Windows behalte ich auch erstmal da bekomm ich das mit den DVD und Games besser hin.

Sollte das mit den Viren weiter ausarten werde ich es aber löschen. *G*


----------



## Christian Fein (20. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Semjasa _
> *Ich werde jetzt erstmal Debian und Suse versuchen aber mein Windows behalte ich auch erstmal da bekomm ich das mit den DVD und Games besser hin.
> 
> Sollte das mit den Viren weiter ausarten werde ich es aber löschen. *G* *



Besteht kein Bedarf zu 

Auch ich habe Double Boot auf fast allen meinen Rechnern.  Bei mir ist aber das Hauptargument für double boot das ich Plattformunabhängig Entwickle, und dazu gehört 
das es auch auf Windows laufen muss.
Zudem gibt es Dinge die unter Windows angenehmer sind. 

Nur auf dem Server hat Windows nichts verloren


----------



## Neurodeamon (20. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Johannes Röttger _
> *Ich will auch klugscheissen: Das ist seine (noch) vorhandene C-Partition!  Lies mal Chinos Post weiter oben, da steht das drin!
> 
> Edit: Karneval ist eine krankheit! *



Hm... *DAS* muss ich wohl übersehen heben


----------



## speakmy (22. März 2004)

*Partition für Linux*



> _Original geschrieben von Christian Fein _
> *Alternative, meiner meinung besser geeignet:
> 
> / 600 MB
> ...




15GB für /usr

also ich kenne kein system das soviel software mitbringt. 8GB ist daauch schon fett.


----------



## Thorsten Ball (22. März 2004)

Also ich hab 12GB und bin sehr froh da ich noch Platz frei habe. Aber man muss bedenken ich
hab noch ca 2GB an Sourcecode und KDE3.2 + Gnome installiert. Das nimmt alles ein bisschen weg.

Thorsten


----------



## tyko (20. April 2004)

Hallo allerseits
Ich hatte auf meinem PC windoze XP installiert, wollte aber dann dieses und Linux parallel nutzen. XP war auf einer Partition (15gb), 50gb gehörten der Datenpartition und die restlichen 15gb waren unpartitionierter Bereich. Ich hab mir dann Mandrake 10 heruntergeladen, installiert, funktionierte auch. Der meldete mir aber dann er habe meine Soundkarte nicht gefunden. Nachdem die Installation abgeschlossen war hab ich also nochmal XP gestartet um im Gerätemanager die genaue Bezeichnung von der Soundkarte nachzuschauen. Da merkte ich schonmal, dass die zuvor von NTFS in FAT konvertierte Datenpartition irgendwie leer war... 20gb (gerippte!) mp3s, ein paar wichtige Mails, paar Dokumente, weg halt. Ok, , aber ich dachte mal, ich könne die Daten mit irgend nem Tool dann schon hervorholen. Dann also mal Reboot, wollte Mandrake starten. Tja, ging nicht. ein blinkender '-', sonst nix. Vorhin habe ich in einem anderen Forum von so einem Problem gelesen, im Zusammenhang mit XP. Naja jedenfalls wäre dann vorhin Mandrake und XP auf dem PC gewesen, hätten beide funktionieren müssen, ich kam aber nicht bis zum Bootmanager.
Naja jedenfalls...hab ich vorhin die Partitionen alle gelöscht und die HD gewiped  Nicht das erste mal, dass wegen irgendwas mein System nicht mehr läuft, und irgendwie entdecke ich auch nie etwas, was ich falsch gemacht haben könnte... 

Naja jedenfalls erwartet mich nun ein Neubeginn. Fakt ist, dass ich irgend ein Linux will, aber nebenbei auch noch ein windoze. win2000 würde ich bevorzugen, aber aus unerklärlichen Gründen hasst der PC w2k, fragt nicht nach Gründen, aber nach 2 Tagen spätestens läuft da nichts mehr. 98 kommt sowieso nicht in Frage, also doch wieder XP. Hm, aber Dualboot? Damit hatte ich nun genug Probleme... In der Schule nutzen wir VMWare, was meint ihr dazu? Dann würde ich also ein Linux installieren und dann wenn ich mal XP brauch, VMWare starten. Nächste Frage: Welche Distribution? Wie man unscher erkennen kann handelt es sich bei mir in dem Gebiet um einen Anfänger. SuSE ist mir nicht sonderlich sympathisch, Mandrake nun auch nicht mehr  Debian hab ich vor 2 Tagen auch installiert, hab dann aber keine grafische Oberfläche hingekriegt :-( Aber naja das würde ich vielleicht hinkriegen  Redhat vielleicht? Haben wir bei der Arbeit in einem Kurs mal verwendet, fand ich eigentlich nicht übel. Bloss das Paketmanagement war ziemlich doof..
Hm ja, erstmal nutz ich Knoppix, da geht wenigstens nichts kaputt


----------



## Neurodeamon (20. April 2004)

@tyko:

Hi Tyko, Du hättest aber auch gerne einen neuen Thread dazu eröffnen können 

Ich finde Deine Entscheidung zu Debian sehr gut. Weil ich Debian-Fan bin und bisher keine schlechten Erfahrungen damit gemacht habe: OK, es ist schwer zum laufen zu bekommen, aber wenn es mal läuft ... dann läuft es ewiglich, solange man keinen Mist baut.

Knoppix ist übrigens ein GNU/Debian Linux.
Das schöne daran ist, Du kannst die Knoppix Konfiguration für die grafische Obefrfläche als Vorlage nehmen. Sicherlich MUSST Du noch einige Sachen einstellen, damit es keine Probleme gibt, aber das ist nicht weiter wild.
Als grafische Oberfläche empfehle ich XFCE 4 (gibt es wunderbar als Debian Paket). Als Loginmanager hat sich XDM oder GDM bewährt. Und als Bootmanager ist GRUB erste Sahne. Wenn Du mit der grafischen Oberfläche  (XFree86+GDM+XFCE) Probleme hast, kannst Du gerne dazu fragen stellen, ich kenne mich damit mittlerweile relativ gut aus.

Wenn Du mutig bist, versuchst Du die Debian SARGE Installation, das ist die nächste Debian Generation, die den alten Installer ablöst und endlich eine relativ gute Hardwareerkennung bietet (ist aber wie gesagt noch nicht sehr stabil, aber zum reinschnuppern sehr gut - bzw. bei mir läuft seit einem halben Jahr die Sarge-Version ohne Probleme).


----------



## Tim C. (20. April 2004)

In Sachen korrekte Hardware Erkennung bin ich nach einer kleinen Odysse von Debian über Gentoo und SuSE mitlerweile bei Fedora Core 1 angelangt und höchst zufrieden.


----------



## tyko (20. April 2004)

Gentoo ist mir auch ziemlich sympathisch. Habe zwar schon ab und zu was mit Linux gemacht, aber Gentoo wird wohl noch nichts für mich sein. Jupp, dass Knoppix ein Debian ist, weiss ich. Wenn ich Debian installier, was kann ich da falsch machen, dass ich keine grafische Oberfläche hab? Man kann ja beim Installieren auswählen, welche Pakete man will. Ich denke da hab ich alles richtig gemacht... Hm aber irgendwie verlangte der auch nichts anderes als die 1. CD... Naja werd das heute oder Morgen nochmals versuchen. Aber was meint ihr zu vmware? Oder soll ich nochmal Dualboot machen? Müsste dann halt mein Ghost Image irgendwo abspeichern wo ichs dann nicht aus Versehen verlier...


----------



## tuxracer (20. April 2004)

@tyko

Falls Du noch nicht dort vorbeigeschaut hast
Im Debianforum hats ne recht brauchbare Anleitung.
ausser dpkg-reconfigure , das hat bei mir nicht gefunzt, da hab ichs mit xf86config konfiguriert, aber musst halt mal probieren, ob Du so X zum laufen kriegst.


http://www.debianforum.de/wiki/?page=X11+Basisinstallation


----------



## derGugi (21. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von tyko _
> Haben wir bei der Arbeit in einem Kurs mal verwendet, fand ich eigentlich nicht übel. Bloss das Paketmanagement war ziemlich doof..



Was ist bitteschön am packet-management von redhat doof Mit yum oder apt-get und rpm hast du ein sehr sehr ähnlisches Paketmanagement wie in Debian...

Ich nutze auch Fedora Core 1, obwohl ich mittlerweile soviel geupdatet habe, dass es fast ein FC2 ist *g*. btw. : Gnome 2.6 rulez


----------



## tyko (21. April 2004)

Wenn man was neues installieren wollte hat der irgendwie jedesmal alle Pakete durchgecheckt und das hat saulange gedauert :-(


----------



## JohannesR (21. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von derGugi _
> *Was ist bitteschön am packet-management von redhat doof Mit yum oder apt-get und rpm hast du ein sehr sehr ähnlisches Paketmanagement wie in Debian...*


Genau das ist am Redhat-Paketmanagement so doof - wenn man ein wirklich gutes haben will muss man auf externe Ressourcen zugreifen, sprich DPKG.


----------



## tuxracer (21. April 2004)

Es ist halt schon so

es gibt die Gegner, und es gibt die Befürworter.

Seit ich es auf die Reihe gekriegt hab, und Debian mal auf fast allen meinen Rechnern (insgesamt 6) zum laufen gekriegt hab, will ich kein anderes Linux mehr, weil eben das Paketmanagement von Debian echt genial ist. aber was unbedingt zwingend ist, nen scnellen Internetzugang.
Klar muss ich manchmal wieder fluchen, was will der denn jetzt schon wieder, das liegt aber auch daran, das ich ne ehemalige Woody so weit  auf SiD bis SARGE getunt hab, das alles Kraut und Rüben ist.
Aber trotzdem, für mich ist das APT-GET das genialste Paketsystem was ich für mich unter Linux kenne.
Das einzige, was anscheinenjd noch besser sein soll(schlagt mich bitte nicht, weil ich glaub die Zählen gar nicht mehr ganz zu Linux)
Die  BSD Varianten sollen noch was genialeres haben, aber ich kenns persönlich nicht.


----------



## derGugi (22. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von tyko _
> *Wenn man was neues installieren wollte hat der irgendwie jedesmal alle Pakete durchgecheckt und das hat saulange gedauert :-( *



Wahrscheinlich hast du yum verwendet, das ist imho sehr laahm, vorallem wenn du es das erste mal laufen lässt und es alle Header downloaden muss. Apt-get ist da schon wesentlich schneller. 
Aber was ich nicht verstehe:
Ich habe letzter Zeit viele Problem mit den python Programmen. Ich hab mit yum ein paar Sachen geupdated, unter anderem wurde auch python auf 2.3 aktualisiert, aber nun findet er irgendwelche Module nicht mehr, unteranderem rpm , was für yum benötigt wird... Wieso wurde das nicht auch gleich geupdated? Irgendwie sind die Deps in Zusammenhang mit Python nicht wirklich so das wahre..


----------



## Neurodeamon (22. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von tyko _
> *Wenn ich Debian installier, was kann ich da falsch machen, dass ich keine grafische Oberfläche hab? Man kann ja beim Installieren auswählen, welche Pakete man will. Ich denke da hab ich alles richtig gemacht...*



Um mal wieder zum Thema des Threads zurückzufinden *stups*:
Nein, du hast wohl nichts / oder nicht viel falsch gemacht. Wenn Du XFree86 verwendest, dann ist es eigentlich nur ein wenig Zeit und Kenntnisse mit einem Editor wie vi(m), usw. nötig. Du editierst beim Debian die Datei:

```
/etc/X11/XF86Config-4
```

Was wie und wofür gemacht wird läßt sich im Online Manual nachlesen: http://www.xfree86.org/

Theoretisch reicht es die wichtigsten Einstellungen nach der ersten Paketinstallation einzustellen (die XF86 Konfiguration wird automatisch aufgerufen, hinterher kann man das üblicherweise mit 'dpkg-reconfigure xfree86' nochmals einstellen, wenn ich mich jetzt richtig erinnere - sitze gerade an einem win rechner und kann nicht nachschauen  ). Danach braucht man meist nur noch die Maus und ggf. spezielle Linux Grafikkartentreiber richtig einzubinden und schon sollte es laufen. Wenn es nicht läuft, kann man den Fehler IMMER in der LOG-Datei finden.


----------

